# Waterfest 17 Special at Detailer's Domain - 20% off!



## detailersdomain

Hey all hope you are well, I know this is a VW Audi event but why not spread the love!










*20% off Waterfest 17 Special *

It's that time again. Waterfest 17 is around the corner.

Use the *PROMO CODE - WF17 *at checkout and save 20% off the total of the shopping cart!

Sale starts Now
Ends July 18, 2011 12 am (eastern time)

Take advantage of this *HUGE* Savings!

*
Take a look at the hot products of the season!*

Adam's Glass Sealant
Uber Microfiber Towels
Uber Foam Buffing Pads
1Z einszett Glanz
1Z einszett ****pit

Sonax Full Effect Wheel Cleaner (Buy 4 get 1 Free!)

Sonax in action (some brushing maybe required)

































Check out the complete line up of Aquartz including Aquartz Iron Cut


*Here is Iron Cut in action....*








*
Here are some of our revised as well as new offerings*

Prima Hydro Plus Kit

Adam's Glass Cleaner and Sealant Kit
Leather Master Plus Kit

You can email me at [email protected] with any questions.

*Note:*
No Stacking Codes.
Coupon valid on in stock items.
Restriction - Swissvax


----------

